# Person von Homepage sperren



## hotshothotman3 (3. Februar 2002)

Hallo,
ich wollte nur mal fragen ob es so was gibt wo man mit einzelne Leute von einer Homepage sperren kann ??? wo mann z.B. die IP eingibt und dann kann die Person nicht auf die Homepage !!!
Aber ich meine nicht so ein Passwort-Schutz...... 

thx


----------



## Sovok (3. Februar 2002)

klar kann man wenn der jenige ne feste ip hat

ham die meisten aber ned


----------



## CoMaSoUl (3. Februar 2002)

du kannst nur versuchen bei denjenigen irgendwie ein cookie in die temp files zu kriegen das sie nichtmehr draufkommen.

oder die seite mit passwort schützen und es jedem geben außer denjenigen eben


----------



## Sovok (3. Februar 2002)

um das cookie auf die platte zu bekommen müsste derjenige aber irgendwas böses machen

z.b. die shoutbox spammen oder sonstwas.... irgendwas, das ihn halt von den normalen usern abhebt, damit nich alle den "du bist hier unerwünscht"-cookie bekommen


----------

